# Best daily market report?



## stocksontheblock (16 September 2009)

Hi all, I have subscribed to a number of daily analyst newsletters over the past couple of years and found some to be really good and some to be very poor. The more I read on here and search the net etc the more of these ‘analyst’ daily reports I find – for a fee of course.

I was just wondering what your opinions are. Does anyone here subscribe to a daily newsletter/market report?

What would anyone suggest is a good one, and why? I’m happy with the ones I read at the moment, yet it would be a good thing to explore others.


----------



## jono1887 (16 September 2009)

Morningstar is quite good... its quite thorough and its free. Although I think there is a another version that you have to pay for.


----------



## kam75 (20 September 2009)

What sort of information are you after?


----------

